# OBD II Codes



## العقاب الهرم (25 أبريل 2008)

*
** OBDII Powertrain codes , Body codes And U Codes*​ 


First digit structure is as follows:
Pxxxx for powertrain
Bxxxx for body
Cxxxx for chassis
Uxxxx for future systems


Second digit structure is:
P0xxx Government required codes
P1xxx Manufacturer codes for additional emission system function; not required but reported to the government


Third digit structure is:
Px1xx measurement of air and fuel
Px2xx measurement of air and fuel
Px3xx ignition system
Px4xx additional emission control
Px5xx speed and idle regulation
Px6xx computer and output signals
[FONT=&quot]Px7xx transmission[/FONT]
Px8xx transmission
Px9xx control modules, input and output signals


 The fourth and fifth digits designate the individual components and systems

طبعا هذه الرموز تتجدد باستمرار UPDATED
اليكم هذا الموقع متخصص برموز الاعطال وبه كافة تفاصيلها
http://www.obd-codes.com/trouble_codes/
​ 

 الملفات فى المرفقات
click to download OBDII Chassis codes ​


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

ولكنى لا اعرف ما هذه الاكواد وفيما تستخدم وكيف؟

نرجو بعض الشرح لهذه النقاط ولك جزيل الشكر

تحياتى

عمر محمد


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 أبريل 2008)

حسنا يا اخى اولا نبدا بالتعريف الحرفى لقانون تشخيص الأعطال (OBD-2)
الحروف (OBD) اختصار من أوائل الكلمات (On board diagnostic) ومعناها لتشخيص الأعطال على ظهر العربة – هذا القانون (OBD-1) مرجعه هو الفصل 13 من قانون ولاية كاليفورنيا 1968 بالعنوان (نظام الأعطال والتشخيص ) للسيارات موديل سنة 1988 م والموديلات اللاحقة لسيارات الركاب وعربات النقل الخفيفة والمركبات المتوسطة الحجم ذات النظام الثلاثى الوسائط وجهاز التحكم : -
(Three – way catalyst systems and feed back control )
هذا القانون تم إيداعه وإجازته للتطبيق بتاريخ 15/11/1985 م وهو يطالب أن تكون فى السيارات جهاز كمبيوتر يقوم بتشخيص الأعطال على ظهر العربة ، بواسطة أجهزة مكونات لها علاقة بالإشارات المنبعثة يحسبها الكمبيوتر ، وجهاز قياس الوقود ، وجهاز قياس غازات العادم (EGR) . فى حالة وجود عطل جزئى أو كلى يتجاوز المعيار المقبول من غازات العادم فإن لمبة البيان الخاصة به (MIL) ستضئ وتعطى مؤشراً أثناء السير بالسيارة يوضح مكان العطل . وقد وضعت ذاكرة كمبيوتر على ظهر العربة مخزون فيها المقاسات والمعايير القانونية للتعريف بمكان العطل
والقانون (OBD-2) . مرجعه الفصل 13 من قانون ولاية كاليفورنيا رقم 1968 /1 بالعنوان : -(متطلبات نظام الأعطال والتشخيص للسيارات موديل سنة 1994 والموديلات اللاحقة . لسيارات الركاب ومركبات النقل الخفيفة ، والمركبات متوسطة الحجم والماكينات ، الذى تم إيداعه يوم 27/8/1990 لدى الموارد الجوية (ARB) منشأ معلوم ، وبيانات وبرتوكول للإتصال به مؤشرات ذاتية التشخيص أكثر تحديداً للأعطال أثناء السير .
طبعا يا اخى اى عربه بها جهاز كمبيوتر تحتاج لجهاز فحص ليقوم بمهرفة الاعطال بها وتقرا العطل فى شكل كود فاى كود يرمز لعطل معين..ومعظم السيارات والشاحنات الحديثه تعمل بالنظام OBD2 
POWERTRAIN CODES هى رموز الاعطال الخاصه بالمحرك








وهذه صورة الموصل القياسى OBD2 
يستخدم مع جميع مولدات OBD والعربات المماثلة ل ​EOBD والجزء الذى يلى جهة العربة من سلك وصلة البيانات​​(DLC) يكون عامة موجوداً بالقرب من كرسى السائق​​وكثيراً جداً يكون موجوداً تحت الطبلون .​​


----------



## الامريكي (27 أبريل 2008)

*الف شكر لك ..*

السلام عليكم 

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز على الموضوع الرائع :12:

ويعطيك العافية :77: اخي العزيز انا ابحث عن ملف يحوي( رموز تشخيص اعطال السيارت )

خاص بجهزة التشخيص ( scan tool ) :1:ارجو ان لا تبخل علينا ..

جزاءك الله كل خير..


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ابوميسم قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وفيك اخى الكريم
شكرا ع المرور


----------



## sailara (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور بروفسور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 نوفمبر 2009)

sailara قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور بروفسور



بروفسور حتة واحدة :34:
شكرا على مرورك


----------



## eng_mer3y (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي
هذي من زمان ابحث عنها بس للاسف كيبل obd دورتله ماحصلته الا في epay


----------



## auto_prof (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العقاب 
هذه خطوة ممتازة للامام لمهندسي السيارات ، حيث أنهم من الممكن ان يدخلوا علي بعض مواقع الحوار الاجنبية في مجال السيارات والاعطال ، فيجدون كل الحوار يتم بهذه الرموز ، فيجد المهندس العربي نفسه في متاهة كبيرة ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك علي هذه الافادة المتقدمة .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 نوفمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي العقاب
> هذه خطوة ممتازة للامام لمهندسي السيارات ، حيث أنهم من الممكن ان يدخلوا علي بعض مواقع الحوار الاجنبية في مجال السيارات والاعطال ، فيجدون كل الحوار يتم بهذه الرموز ، فيجد المهندس العربي نفسه في متاهة كبيرة ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك علي هذه الافادة المتقدمة .



جزيت خيرا اخى الحبيب وتم اضافة موقع متخصص بالرموز واظن ان به منتدى ايضا مختص بالمجال


----------



## صاحب الجيب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية و ماقصرت بس وين احصل هذا الجهاز هل له وكيل بالسعودية بالمنطقة الشرقية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

صاحب الجيب قال:


> يعطيك العافية و ماقصرت بس وين احصل هذا الجهاز هل له وكيل بالسعودية بالمنطقة الشرقية



الله يعافيك اخى
بالنسبة للاجهزة فانواعها كثيرة حسب الشركة المصنعة .. وبامكان الاخوة الاعضاء من السعودية افادتك عن التوكيلات


----------



## master.2010 (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لهيب العمدة (14 يونيو 2010)

عطلات OBD-II
هذا النظام هوة نظام شامل يشمل جميع كودات العطلات باستغناء عن كودات العطلات التي تجهزها الشركة المصنعة للسيارة وقد قمت بترجمة جميع هذة الكودات لك لكي تسهل لك العميلة هذا النظام هو نظام موحد حديث عالمي اعتمدتة جميع الشركات المصنعة للسيارات وقد تم الغاء الانظمة القديمة واعتماد هذا النظام وهذة المعلومات هي معلومات تعتبر من اسرار المهنة فيشة OBDIIتسمى data line connector(DLC)
تحتوي هذة الفيشة على 16عشر نقطة اتصال هي نقاط الاتصال بين العقل والمنظومات الاخرى في السيارة
وسوف ابين لك عدد الكودات من كود رقم 1الى كود رقم 999الان لناتي لدارسة نقاط الاتصال في الفيشة ونعرف ماوظيفة كل نقطة ومن ثم نذهب الى دراسة كودات العطل لكي تكون لك نظرة شمولية على استخدام المبادئ الاساسية لمعرفة قراءة كودات العطلات للسيارات وقد وضحت الكودات الخاصة لك بالمحرك والكيرالاوتوماتيك الكهربائي اولالناتي لدارسة الفيشة:
نقطة رقم 2الموجودة في الفيشة هي خط لنقل المعلومات من الجهاز لعقل السيارة J1850 BUS+
نقطة رقم 4 منظومات الكترونية مرتبطة بشاصي السيارة CHASSISمثل منظومة ABSوغيرها هذة المنظومات تكون مرتبطة بارضي السيارة GROUND
نقطة رقم 5 تعني اشارة الارضي SIGNAL GROUND
نقطة رقم 6 خط نقل معلومات (J-2284)CAN HIGHمامعنى هذا هوة امكانية محاكاة جهاز الفحص لاكثر منظومة في ان واحد واظهار النتائج وهونظام متطور ويدعى CAN
نقطة رقم 7خط لنقل المعلومات ISO9141-2K LINE لنظام ISO
نقطة رقم 10 خط لنقل معلومات J1850 BUS لنظام J1850
نقطة رقم 14 خط لنقل المعلومات لنظام CANوهو نظام ذات امكانية محدودة CAN LOW(J-2284)
نقطة رقم 15 خط لنقل المعلومات لنظام ISOوهو ISO (9141-2)
نقطة رقم 16 هوخط موجب(POWER) 12VOLT

لمعرفة هذة النقاط الموجودة على فيشة الفحص امسك الفيشة وضع امامك لاحظ النقاط على شكل طابقين الطابق الاول في الركن الاول على جهة اليسارهية نقطة رقم 1 وفي نفس الطابق الركن الثاني هية نقطة رقم 8تقع على الاتجاهة الايمن اماالطابق الثاني الذي يقع اسفل الطابق الاول النقطة رقم 9تقع في الركن الاول في اتجاة اليسار للفيشة والنقطة رقم 16 تقع في الاتجاة اليمين في ركن الفيشة وكما تعلم ان مجمل عدد النقاط في الفيشة هوة 16 عشر نقطة
كيفية قراءة رموز كود العطل:لناخذ المثال الاتي لكود العطل هذا P0101لاحظ تتم قراءة هذا الكود من الاتجاة الايسرالى الاتجاة الايمن لناخذ تحليل هذا الكود حرف Pهو رمز خاص بعطلات المحرك والكير او اي منظومة اخرى الرقم 0هو عطل قياسيstandardعالمي في حالة اذا جاء اي رقم بديل عن0مثل رقم 1والخ يعتبر عطل خاص بالسيارة يتم التوصل او التعرف علية وفق برامج الشركة المصنعة للسيارة الرقم 1هو يوضح مكان العطل كما يلي وهذا اول مفتاح لبداية الطريق لمعرفة الاعطال اين تقع في اي منظومة؟
رقم 1خط الهواء/وقود
رقم2خط النوزلات
رقم3الخط الموجب المجهز
رقم 4العادم هواء/وقود+EGR
رقم 5 سرعة السيارة+وضع السيارة وهي تعمل في وضع الحياد
رقم 6العقل والخطوط الخارجة منة
رقم7الكيرالاوتوماتيك


----------



## لهيب العمدة (14 يونيو 2010)

عطلات OBD-II
هذا النظام هوة نظام شامل يشمل جميع كودات العطلات باستغناء عن كودات العطلات التي تجهزها الشركة المصنعة للسيارة وقد قمت بترجمة جميع هذة الكودات لك لكي تسهل لك العميلة هذا النظام هو نظام موحد حديث عالمي اعتمدتة جميع الشركات المصنعة للسيارات وقد تم الغاء الانظمة القديمة واعتماد هذا النظام وهذة المعلومات هي معلومات تعتبر من اسرار المهنة فيشة OBDIIتسمى data line connector(DLC)
تحتوي هذة الفيشة على 16عشر نقطة اتصال هي نقاط الاتصال بين العقل والمنظومات الاخرى في السيارة
وسوف ابين لك عدد الكودات من كود رقم 1الى كود رقم 999الان لناتي لدارسة نقاط الاتصال في الفيشة ونعرف ماوظيفة كل نقطة ومن ثم نذهب الى دراسة كودات العطل لكي تكون لك نظرة شمولية على استخدام المبادئ الاساسية لمعرفة قراءة كودات العطلات للسيارات وقد وضحت الكودات الخاصة لك بالمحرك والكيرالاوتوماتيك الكهربائي اولالناتي لدارسة الفيشة:
نقطة رقم 2الموجودة في الفيشة هي خط لنقل المعلومات من الجهاز لعقل السيارة J1850 BUS+
نقطة رقم 4 منظومات الكترونية مرتبطة بشاصي السيارة CHASSISمثل منظومة ABSوغيرها هذة المنظومات تكون مرتبطة بارضي السيارة GROUND
نقطة رقم 5 تعني اشارة الارضي SIGNAL GROUND
نقطة رقم 6 خط نقل معلومات (J-2284)CAN HIGHمامعنى هذا هوة امكانية محاكاة جهاز الفحص لاكثر منظومة في ان واحد واظهار النتائج وهونظام متطور ويدعى CAN
نقطة رقم 7خط لنقل المعلومات ISO9141-2K LINE لنظام ISO
نقطة رقم 10 خط لنقل معلومات J1850 BUS لنظام J1850
نقطة رقم 14 خط لنقل المعلومات لنظام CANوهو نظام ذات امكانية محدودة CAN LOW(J-2284)
نقطة رقم 15 خط لنقل المعلومات لنظام ISOوهو ISO (9141-2)
نقطة رقم 16 هوخط موجب(POWER) 12VOLT

لمعرفة هذة النقاط الموجودة على فيشة الفحص امسك الفيشة وضع امامك لاحظ النقاط على شكل طابقين الطابق الاول في الركن الاول على جهة اليسارهية نقطة رقم 1 وفي نفس الطابق الركن الثاني هية نقطة رقم 8تقع على الاتجاهة الايمن اماالطابق الثاني الذي يقع اسفل الطابق الاول النقطة رقم 9تقع في الركن الاول في اتجاة اليسار للفيشة والنقطة رقم 16 تقع في الاتجاة اليمين في ركن الفيشة وكما تعلم ان مجمل عدد النقاط في الفيشة هوة 16 عشر نقطة
كيفية قراءة رموز كود العطل:لناخذ المثال الاتي لكود العطل هذا P0101لاحظ تتم قراءة هذا الكود من الاتجاة الايسرالى الاتجاة الايمن لناخذ تحليل هذا الكود حرف Pهو رمز خاص بعطلات المحرك والكير او اي منظومة اخرى الرقم 0هو عطل قياسيstandardعالمي في حالة اذا جاء اي رقم بديل عن0مثل رقم 1والخ يعتبر عطل خاص بالسيارة يتم التوصل او التعرف علية وفق برامج الشركة المصنعة للسيارة الرقم 1هو يوضح مكان العطل كما يلي وهذا اول مفتاح لبداية الطريق لمعرفة الاعطال اين تقع في اي منظومة؟
رقم 1خط الهواء/وقود
رقم2خط النوزلات
رقم3الخط الموجب المجهز
رقم 4العادم هواء/وقود+EGR
رقم 5 سرعة السيارة+وضع السيارة وهي تعمل في وضع الحياد
رقم 6العقل والخطوط الخارجة منة
رقم7الكيرالاوتوماتيك


----------



## لهيب العمدة (14 يونيو 2010)

يارب كون يعجبكم


----------



## black88star (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يديك الف عافية على المعلومات القيمة 
مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## ابوظيف الله (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

